# Step my game up - fUnc17's Journal



## fUnc17 (Sep 11, 2006)

New journal time. I have returned finally, after my back injury. I'm not going to go into it all, just be comfortable with the fact that I am OK. 

My goals have not changed, but I will RE-list them here.

Increase flexibility
Increase power
Increase strength & strength endurance
Recomp my body, want to weigh about 205 @ 5%bf
Better my technique in jiu jitsu

Program is as follows...

FOAM ROLL
LIGHT STRETCH
KETTLEBELL SWINGS TO WARM UP

(DYNAMIC)
KNEE TO CHEST PSOAS & PIRIFORMIS STRETCH
BEAR CRAWLS
BRIDGES
WALKING HIGH KNEES
SHOULDER DISLOCATIONS

(BALANCE)
WALK HEEL TO TOE
STAND ONE FOOTED
STAND UP AND SIT DOWN WITHOUT USING HANDS
PISTOLS

(PLYOS)
SQUAT JUMPS - ON LOWER DAY ONLY
MED BALL PASS AGAINST WALL - UPPER DAY ONLY

WEIGHT TRAIN

STATIC STRETCH

WEIGHT TRAINING LOOKS LIKE THIS:

UPPER - MONDAY  
OH PRESS 4x6, 3X8-12, 3X3
BB ROWS 3X8-12
WEIGHTED CHINS 20 TOTAL
WEIGHTED DIPS 3x8-12
CABLE ROWS 3X8-12
CURLS 2X8-12
SKULLCRUSHERS 2X8-12

CORE - PRONE BRIDGE, LATERAL BRIDGE, SUPINE BRIDGE, RUSSIAN TWISTS, SUPERMANS

LOWER - WEDNESDAY 
1 LEG KB RDL 4x6 @ 8RM, 3X8-12
BACK SQ 8x3 @ 5RM, 4X6 @ 8RM, OR 3X12 @ 15RM, 3X3
BULG SQ 3x8-12, 4X6 
HIGH STEP UPS 2X8-12
LUNGES 2X8-12
REVERSE HYPERS 3X8-12

CORE - PRONE BRIDGE, LATERAL BRIDGE, SUPINE BRIDGE, RUSSIAN TWISTS, SUPERMANS

POWER - FRIDAY
DARC SWINGS 2x20
C & J 4x10
SNATCH & OH SQ 4x10
CLAP PUSHUPS
TOWEL PULLUPS

KETTLEBELL CIRCUIT - 10 REPS EACH, GO FOR 2X 2MIN ROUNDS TO START, INCREASE GRADUALLY
SNATCHES
FT SQ TO PUSH PRESS
SEE SAW PRESSES
OH SQ
TURKISH GETUPS

FARMERS WALK TO COOL HR

Schedule looks like this:

SUN- BJJ
MON- AM- upper/PM- BJJ
TUES- OFF
WED- BJJ
THURS- LOWER
FRI- POWER/ENERGY SYSTEM DEVELOPEMENT
SAT- OFF


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 11, 2006)

DIET

11 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 cup oats, 1 grapefruit
(PWO) 2 scoops whey, 1 cup oats, 1/3 cup blueberries, gatorade, ff yogurt, 1 tbsp honey
6oz chicken breast, 2 cups yam, spinach, 1 cup avocado
1 cup cottage cheese, 2 cups yam, 1 cup broccoli, 1 Tbsp Olive oil
6oz flank, .5 cups brown rice, asparagus
2 scoops casein, 1 Tbsp natural pb


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 11, 2006)

Upper

foam roll
light stretch
dynamic
med ball pass againt wall (plyo)

OH press - 135/4x6
DB rows - 80/3x10
Chins - bw +25/15 total
Weighted dips - bw +25/3x8
Cable rows - 110/3x10 (oly plate load)
Hammer curls - 30/2x8
Skullcrushers -  65/2x8

CORE - PRONE BRIDGE, LATERAL BRIDGE, SUPINE BRIDGE, RUSSIAN TWISTS, SUPERMANS

stretch

Went light, moving slowly back into my normal daily routine.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck, diet is looking perfect.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Diet looks good, but i'd add more fat...


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 13, 2006)

side note: No BJJ this week, possibly monday.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 17, 2006)

4 hour BJJ/Judo seminar today

Had a guest sensei (whom my sensei got his black belt from)

Learned and practiced alot of takedowns, throws, reversals and combining it with ground work/submissions

Gassed by the end, rolled with 3 different people. triangled 1 guy, had side control on another (when sensei stopped it, i hate this), and had mount on another

I dominated everyone today, little rusty in the beginning but overall the break did me good.

Tomorrow is upper and BJJ in the PM. also classes in the AM, see how this goes.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2006)

Hows the back feeling?  I cant remember your exact injury actually...


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 17, 2006)

AKIRA - it is better. i occasionaly feel some discomfort or whatever, but stretching and resting has helped alot. thanks for asking

whats going on with your back, you still poppin advils like sweet tarts?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2006)

That's weird how you call your BJJ instructor a "sensei."  I call mine, my instructor.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 18, 2006)

Upper

foam roll
light stretch
dynamic
med ball pass againt wall (plyo)

OH press - 135/4x6
DB rows - 80/3x10
Chins - bw +25/15 total
Weighted dips - bw +25/3x8
Cable rows - 110/3x10 (oly plate load)
Hammer curls - 30/2x8
Skullcrushers -  65/2x8

CORE - PRONE BRIDGE, LATERAL BRIDGE, SUPINE BRIDGE, RUSSIAN TWISTS, SUPERMANS

stretch

Identical workout as last week, will  start bumping intensity next week. 

Lower will be done this week as well

BJJ tonite


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> AKIRA - it is better. i occasionaly feel some discomfort or whatever, but stretching and resting has helped alot. thanks for asking
> 
> whats going on with your back, you still poppin advils like sweet tarts?



Yes in fact I am.  I take 600mg 3x a day now.  I also take fish oils that seem to have made me feel better, but it coulda just been through time.

I am going to learn some "stretches" next week.

Today feels weird.  I can sit for longer periods of time, but when I get up it takes longer to adjust to my walking without pain.

I cant remember what exactly fucked up your universe.  Was it deadlifts?  What was you diagnonsense?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Yes in fact I am.  I take 600mg 3x a day now.  I also take fish oils that seem to have made me feel better, but it coulda just been through time.
> 
> I am going to learn some "stretches" next week.
> 
> ...



pshhh, no idea man. i've hurt it the same way 3 times. all 3 from deadlifting. 

My opinion is that its an overuse injury, too much lower back usage, not enough stretching (if at all). We both had this shit coming for awhile, it just was a matter of time.

also, what i noticed helped me alot was sleeping with a pillow between my legs and laying on my side. its a pain in the ass to try to sleep like that at first but after awhile its less stress on the nerve being pinched.

just keep stretching and rest, try not to sit for long periods of time it only makes it worse. you'll be back in no time


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 18, 2006)

BJJ tonite was good

learned 2 new armbars from guard

rolled 3 times with sensei, 2 times with another white belt

break til Wednesday


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> pshhh, no idea man. i've hurt it the same way 3 times. all 3 from deadlifting.
> 
> My opinion is that its an overuse injury, too much lower back usage, not enough stretching (if at all). We both had this shit coming for awhile, it just was a matter of time.
> 
> ...



I hope youre right.  I really want to deadlift again, but I dont know.

I do sleep with a pillow under my knees and it is awkward.  Plus, I put it between my legs when I am on my side..thats not as bad.

It could be an overuse injury..never thought of it that way.  But right now I am in still in trouble regardless of how much I can do now versus 2 weeks ago.  I mean I cant cough, sneeze, or laugh without being reminded...

How much are your BJJ classes?  Do you run out of breath pretty easily when rolling around?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I hope youre right.  I really want to deadlift again, but I dont know



Tru, I know I will be able to again, though.

I'm going to keep stretching, and go to this new chiro i found. He told me lots of athletes come to him with my problem, its a flexibility problem.

 pinch the nerve with a bone because the muscles can't move around. So what do you do? stretch the muscle as much as possible, get it nice and lose with the ability to move around uninteruppted. Then align my spine with the chrio Until it adjusted back to place with NO pain. 

Gotta stretch and loosen the muscles up first, because otherwise your not adjusting the spine and other bones legs, etc. your just releasing the (whatever the hell it is, its a scientific name) anyway, in short, the spine and other bones stay in the same position thus not relieving any pressure  put on the sciatic nerve. Move the muscles, move the bones back into its intended position, and keep it that way, and you have no more nerve impingement and your as good as new.

I have bone arthritis is a few different spots because of this, i got spastic muscles. The advil will hopefully help you.

I do BJJ 3x a week


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> pshhh, no idea man. i've hurt it the same way 3 times. all 3 from deadlifting.
> 
> My opinion is that its an overuse injury, too much lower back usage, not enough stretching (if at all). We both had this shit coming for awhile, it just was a matter of time.
> 
> ...



Hey func i was under the impression stretching was bad for the back?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey func i was under the impression stretching was bad for the back?



How so?

Stretching the hips, glutes, and hamstrings is very important. More ROM = less risk of an injury. You have more room to work with so to speak.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2006)

I think i read that from dr mcgill.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 20, 2006)

Brutus - who is that and what does he have to say?

didn't go to BJJ tonite

Scheduled for a nerve test tomorrow

Lower in the AM


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll tap you out... SON!


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'll tap you out... SON!



The only thing your tappin' is your boyfriends ass!


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh snap!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Brutus - who is that and what does he have to say?
> 
> didn't go to BJJ tonite
> 
> ...


http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1011400 He goes into in this interview and there is other info for your back health and so on


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 24, 2006)

Brutus - thanks for the link i'll take a look at it tonight


Nerve test concludes I DO NOT have any pinched nerves

I was hooked up to a machine, the nervologist (sp?) basically timed how fast each nerve was from both my feet, and behind my knee.

He said it is nothing to do with my nerves. Which is GREAT news.

Anyway, now the doc has to figure out what it actually is (no i dont really have pain anymore, but it'd be nice to know what the fuck is up)

My guess, since my right calf (front part, tibia i believe) hurts, It was from forward lean during deadlifts (putting alot of weight on my toes, which contribute's to P's theory that certain exercises are just not for everyone due to body mechanics)

So, basically I feel as though my body (hips, spine, etc) are out of alignment. (anterior pelvic tilt possibly) My left leg and hip is extremely loose and my hip pops all the time on that side, on my right side it is the exact opposite, hip and leg SIGNIFICANTLY tighter than the left. Big big difference.

As I wait for the docs recommendations/analysis, im stretching, foam rolling and going to go to a new chiro to see if he can fix me up.

Upper tomorrow, diet has been pretty shitty. When I'm 100% better I'm really gonna go at it.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 26, 2006)

medicine ball roll

swings
bear crawls

lots of stretching (psoas, glutes, hammies, piriformis, quads, hips and low back)

core stability circuit 

A
----
plank
lateral plank
lateral plank
2x conventional style, 2x with feet on stability ball

B
----
bridge
bird dog - liked these alot 
superman
russian twists w/ 8lb med ball
2x

Finished with some bodyweight reverse hypers (static holds at top of rep)

right now me and my dad are looking for a PT to properly address my anterior pelvic tilt.

I'm going to do this everyday until I find one, it is helping alot.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 27, 2006)

med ball roll

bear crawls

stretching (same as yesterday)

core

plank
lateral
lateral
1x

plank w/ feet on stability ball
lateral w/ feet on stability ball
lateral w/ feet on stability ball
1x

birddog (slow tempo)
reverse hypers 
1x

light sparring 


BJJ tonite


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 27, 2006)

My instructor always pwns me with wrist locks...


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 27, 2006)

wrist locks are upsetting.

the worst is when you get wrist locked standing up, then judo thrown. you go twice as far!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 2, 2006)

Upper

foam roll
light stretch
dynamic
med ball pass againt wall
core - plank, lateral plank, lateral plank, russian twists x2

OH press - 135/4x6
DB rows - 80/3x10
Chins - bw +25/15 total
Weighted dips - bw +25/3x8
Cable rows - 110/3x10 (oly plate load)
Hammer curls - 30/2x8
Skullcrushers -  65/2x8

stretch

Going to be doing core before weight training from now on


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lower

foam roll
light stretch
dynamic
squat jumps

1 leg Kettlebell RDL - 2x55lbs/3x10
Bulgarian squats - 135/3x8 (felt like a vagina using only 135)
DB Step up's - 2x60/2x10
DB Lunges - 2x40/2x10
Reverse hypers - 50/3x8

Core - planks, side planks, supermans, russian twists/2x30

stretch

Well it was nice to finally get the bar on my back, havent worked lower body in about 6 weeks. No pain at all, form was good. Goin to add front squats in next week.

Seeing my new chiro tomorrow (who also happens to specialize in ART), i cant fucking wait. my spine is in dire need of alignment

Power tomorrow.

BJJ was on MON and TUE this week. Decided to train with a friend instead of doing my normal schedule.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice, getting back in the swing of things.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

fufu - yea lets just hope i get no more suprises... i'd like to train uninterrupted for once


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> fufu - yea lets just hope i get no more suprises... i'd like to train uninterrupted for once



I know the feeling man. We just have to keep our heads up. Your numbers will be back in no time.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> fufu - yea lets just hope i get no more suprises... i'd like to train uninterrupted for once



I'm sure with your good care to detail that you will be ok for a good while.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2006)

Step up your game, SON!!1



...anyways, journal lookin' good.  I wish I had a kettlebell.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Step up your game, SON!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyways, journal lookin' good.  I wish I had a kettlebell.



true, you look like you could use one


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 6, 2006)

Power/ESD

foam roll
light stretch
dynamic

DARC SWINGS - 35lbs/2x20
C & J - 2x35lbs/3x8
SNATCH & OH SQ - 2x35lbs/3x8
CLAP PUSHUPS - 15, 10, 10
TOWEL PULLUPS - 6, 5, 5

stretch

ALMOST puked.

Snatches were great, felt like the kettlebells were going to fly out of my hands

will add a circuit next week


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

What is ESD?


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 6, 2006)

energy system developement


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> true, you look like you could use one






I thought you might actually help me and offer a link to where I could get one or something...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I thought you might actually help me and offer a link to where I could get one or something...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

BJJ tonight was good. had a niiiice stretch afterwards

It looks like monday i'll be good to go, going to start full body. First 2 weeks i'll  hit the weights 2x just to get my work capacity back. do an endurance day once a week for the first 2 weeks, then start training 3x a week with weights and increase the endurance days to twice a week.

can't wait


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Overhead squats have got to be the most humbeling squats i've ever done.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh shit! you have a journal, I am here to start stealing stuff from your program lol, training looks solid.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Overhead squats have got to be the most humbeling squats i've ever done.



true story.

if you really want to see how strong you are, do them with a close grip (a clean grip, or shoulder width grip).


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

how has the back been feeling?  Looks like you are doing a good job choosing exercises that aren't putting you into a compromising position.


----------

